# Charm - Filly 3/23/13!!!



## SugaryCharm (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi all!




I just wanted to start a thread for Charm and let you know I am enjoying watching everyone elses' mares progress. Charm is 5 this year and a maiden mare. She just came to us in January, and the girl I bought her from had only had her a few months so her history is a bit sketchy. She ran with a pinto mini stallion for "a good while" (not sure how long_ that_ is) until the stud was removed in April, so counting back from there, I suppose she could theoretically go any time between now (though IMO she doesn't look quite ready just yet) and late March.



She has not been confirmed in foal by ultrasound or Weefoal but I am pretty confident based on the way her belly has been expanding and jumping around these last weeks! Here are some pictures I took this morning while Charm was enjoying her breakfast (excuse the shavings):


----------



## K Sera (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi there! I'm not a very good judge of "is she or isn't she" much less when will she foal. I wasn't sure if my mare was bred until the vet did an external ultrasound and we saw the spine, etc .... She is usually big bellied from previous pregnancies so I didn't have a clue until then. I did see my stallion breed her but he's a newbie at babymaking. She ran him down and demanded service ... poor little guy. Funniest thing I had ever seen and he ran from her for awhile.

Your mare is beautiful and I'm sure there will be more pics requested to see those other important areas!

Good luck and we are all here watchin and waitin ...... impatiently!!!!!


----------



## SugaryCharm (Feb 1, 2013)

K Sera said:


> I did see my stallion breed her but he's a newbie at babymaking. She ran him down and demanded service ... poor little guy. Funniest thing I had ever seen and he ran from her for awhile.






I laughed out loud picturing that, thanks for sharing! Your mare is lovely as well...I love the pintos! Her face marking reminds me strongly of a gelding my mom used to have.


----------



## SugaryCharm (Feb 1, 2013)

Diane, thanks for the kind welcome!



I have only seen the baby kick a couple of times, but were very active both times--I think the most recent occasion was last week. I think her udder is just starting to develop--will have to try for another udder pic tomorrow (took one today but it came out blurry). I think her hooha looks rather relaxed for a maiden mare, compared to others I've seen on this board. Here's a pic:




She was being fed prairie hay only when I bought her. I've slowly switched her over to basically free choice bermuda plus a bit of alfalfa twice a day and about 1/4 lb of Strategy with Mega-Cell for vitamins. Not sure if that is too much/too little but she seems to be doing OK so far--feeling frisky and her belly is growing pretty rapidly.

Looking forward to passing the time with everyone here. You guys are great!


----------



## crisco41 (Feb 1, 2013)

congrads!. Will be looking forward to your progress as well. So exciting.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh excited for you. Our chestnut mares are going to be due really close together it seems. We havent had ours long either and I had very little information when she came to us. I didnt even know for sure if she had been bred until I saw her belly move a lot. You can look at my start up thread of Jewel here to see her pictures. I am thinking she(our Jewel) is about 10 months along now but not really sure. How fun to see other pictures of horses that are close.


----------



## countrymini (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello and welcome from Australia! Charm certainly sounds like she's pregnant. At least you've only got a little while to go to find out! Cute little lady btw, can't wait to see her baby


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome, so glad to have you and Charm join us here in the Nutty Nursery! She is a cute little lady and certainly looks preggers - do you have any more info about the stallion?

Meanwhile, as Diane says, we would love to hear more about any of your other animals.


----------



## SugaryCharm (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks again for all the welcomes!



I wish I knew more about the stallion, but I'm twice removed from that info



, as the girl I purchased Charm from sounded as if she had little interest in minis and had planned to resell Charm all along (she got her from a friend who was moving). So other than being a pinto mini, daddy is an enigma. Charm is AMHR registered (_hopefully_ I get her papers someday...they had been sent off to get Charm transferred into the girl's name when I purchased her) but the foal will be grade--oh well.

Here's the udder pic I promised yesterday:




In addition to Charm, we have a 15.1 hand APHA/PtHA mare, Sugar, who is generally not sweet _at all_



and three indoor cats, Noobie, Ruby and Boots. Boots has a thing for shoes, so at least one of our animals was named well:


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 2, 2013)

What a brilliant picture - made me chuckle!!


----------



## SugaryCharm (Feb 6, 2013)

Upon my vet's advice, Charm got a late Rhino shot today...I was pretty nervous since I had never given a mini a shot before (but have done BH shots), but Charm took it like a champ. I also took the opportunity to get some new pics while dear hubby was around to hold her for me!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello and welcome from snowy Italy



Charm is moving along nicely and judging by her pointy belly it looks like baby is moving into "take off" position, her udder is progressing too as you can see in the 2 pics you posted.

/monthly_02_2013/post-45064-0-52319000-1359843212_thumb.jpg

/monthly_02_2013/post-45064-0-52659700-1360205379_thumb.jpg


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Feb 19, 2013)

How are things coming along for this horse's due date. She looks so close to our horses size and may foal close to the same time. Horses are so hard to tell. I got where I could easily guess on our Boer Doe Goats when they would kid.


----------



## chandab (Feb 19, 2013)

SugaryCharm said:


> and three indoor cats, Noobie, Ruby and Boots. Boots has a thing for shoes, so at least one of our animals was named well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of these; our housecat, Bob, sleeps on my shoes, and is often found in this position.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 19, 2013)

Charm is such a pretty girl...welcome to the nursery ...these aunties will help your through all your questions


----------



## cassie (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi and Welcome from Australia





so glad you have joined us! gorgeous girl and wow she has dropped in those recent pics! she is starting to bag up too woohoo! looks like she is right on track for a March bubby! yay!

ok so next question... will you be setting up marestare so we can help watch?


----------



## weerunner (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm guessing it will be a March baby too.


----------



## SugaryCharm (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi again, sorry for the delayed response. Lots going on these days! Not much to report in the baby progress department--Charm's progress seems to have slowed, or maybe I am just staring too hard!



We have been getting snow and freezing rain the last couple of days so it has been pretty miserable. Poor Charm had ice-ball "high heels" yesterday that she would shed every 5-6 steps and then immediately start accumulating again. (Anyone have a good remedy for that I can use next time?) Now it is mostly a mess of puddles and mud. Will get new pictures in the next couple days!

Forgot to add--I wish I could put Charm on Marestare, as I am going to *have* to be gone for work for a few days here soon, but we have a data limit on our internet that prohibits it. I am hoping she foals before then but it's not looking promising so far!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 22, 2013)

For the snowy high heels (love that idea) you can use the grease spray that you use in the kitchen, American girls help me here cos I can't remember the name


----------



## Eagle (Feb 22, 2013)

yep that is the one, thanks


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 23, 2013)

Awww, this is neat watching another via pics that is due maybe around the time mine are...

For the snow, when we lived in CO many moons ago, we kept a bucket of lard (cheapest from the grocery store) in the tack room and I would do up hooves every couple of days with my bare hands if I was warm enough. Worked it into the bottom around the frog andover the sole, the top of the whole hoof and into the coronet bands... Worked great - keeping the snow from balling up, worked on keeping excess moisture from gettting into hooves while also keeping the hooves moisturized (don't ask me how that works - but it did. Our old school farrier was the one who taught us that in the mid-70s) - was great on my hands, too!

BUT i really like the spray on "Pam" idea better! Except that that doesn't work for your own hands,


----------



## SugaryCharm (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks all for the cooking spray suggestions--it looks like I may get to try it out tomorrow as we have snow and ice in the forecast tonight and tomorrow. The girls went out for 45 minutes this morning but they are staying IN the rest of the day unless it stops thundering/lightning. My mom had a couple of cows get killed when the tree they were standing beneath was struck by lightning (it was horrible, to say the least), so I am extra leery of leaving my girls out when there is any thunder/lightning going on. Charm should be pretty happy as her stall is 11' x 12' so she has quite a bit of room, but my biggie in basically the same size stall may be pinging off the walls by nighttime!





Anyway here are a couple update pics of Charm--to me it looks like some of her belly "V" has gone away but she is still progressing in the udder department (she looks fuller in the picture than she does in person, though). Not sure what is up with the "snowflakes" in my camera; they only show up when I take barn pics! Dust maybe??


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello! My name is Katie and I'm from semi-warm South Carolina lol!

Your mare looks to be starting her udder - I can tell a difference between your pictures. On my mares, depending on how the foal wants to lay that day - their belly shape can change but generally speaking when the mare keeps that V shape, you know you're getting close!

She looks like such a sweetheart! I can't wait to see your gorgeous little one!


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh.. I am just keeping up with the thread on this as I think our mare is right along with yours in time to foal. Her udder looks just like this. What is meant by the "V" shape? Is that referring to the hanging belly?


----------



## Eagle (Feb 25, 2013)

When we refer to the "V" shape it means that the foal has dropped into foaling position and his butt has caused the mares tummy to take on a V shape. Once this happens the foaling is usually immanent.

I hope this pic helps explain


----------



## countrymini (Feb 25, 2013)

That is a great picture Renee. I thought there was something wrong with her muscles till it opened bigger and realised it was a foal haha. How long can they be in this position before launching?


----------



## Jade10 (Feb 25, 2013)

omg so did i lol now its very obvious that its a foal haha


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh my.. I think we have a V belly forming up out there.


----------



## countrymini (Feb 25, 2013)

Diane, your 'v' ladies are so gorgeous. Do you have any photos of them at the same time but taken from the behind? I would love to see what this 'plank' look looks like.


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Feb 25, 2013)

These photos make me doubt My horse is pregnant. They are sooo big.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 26, 2013)

Great Diane, I just love these pics, they are perfect to explain the famous "V".

Here is one of my girls from last year. Baby had nearly dropped as you can see from behind.




one week later


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Feb 26, 2013)

These photos are so helful. Thanks to Diane and 'Eagle' for showing these. Very helpful.


----------



## SugaryCharm (Feb 27, 2013)

OK Aunties...I was really excited when I did my nightly udder check and found this! I think Charm just knew that I needed a pick-me-up today.








She hasn't really cared before but she did not like me looking under her tail tonight either, though she did allow it.





Can I take my sleeping bag out to the barn yet?



I am excited for this baby!!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 27, 2013)

Well I would be keeping a very close eye on her from now on. Her tummy needs to drop a bit yet as the foal gets into it's final position and her teats should separate as her udder fills completely, but these last minute 'things' could happen suddenly and catch you unawares!!

One small point - as I think Renee mentioned a while back - when taking pictures of her vulva, just gently move her tail a little way to the side, dont pull it straight up over her spine, very few horses like their tails lifted high up and this can make them tighten their vulvas which gives a false impression.

Good luck and safe foaling!


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Feb 28, 2013)

If only Jewel had an udder like that. But she does have the Vbelly. So.. hmmmm we are on a race here. I sure wonder. Maybe our horses will foal on the same day!


----------



## countrymini (Feb 28, 2013)

Holy cow Charm, how much did you spend shopping!!? And where do you shop, my girls need some styling tips


----------



## SugaryCharm (Feb 28, 2013)

Quote

_One small point - as I think Renee mentioned a while back - when taking pictures of her vulva, just gently move her tail a little way to the side, dont pull it straight up over her spine, very few horses like their tails lifted high up and this can make them tighten their vulvas which gives a false impression._

The pic does look like I peeled her tail around over her back, but I have been aiming to pull it straight out from her body, like you would to stretch it (I think that move is TTouch?? I don't recall). Good point either way--I'll try like you describe, if I can contain all the fluffiness that is her tail!


----------



## SugaryCharm (Mar 6, 2013)

I took some more photos of Charm last night. After that one day of significant progress last week, she seems to have backed off again...



She seems to be drinking quite a bit more water--and therefore urinating more--than a few weeks ago. Granted, it is a _bit_ warmer now, but not a big difference in temperature overall. Other than that, she seems pretty much her normal self. I am ready for it to feel more like spring here!


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 6, 2013)

My horse Jewel.. she has the same advancement it seems as your horse. Jewel's udder looks to be exactly the same shape and size and stage as your horse. Also her belly is right with Jewels. We are both getting very close.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 6, 2013)

She is doing just fine



I love her 5 star stall!


----------



## teng (Mar 6, 2013)

I wish my mare was as close !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 6, 2013)

She's looking great - maybe another couple of weeks, maybe a little sooner???? A great set of pics - could we have new ones in around another 4 days to compare with please.


----------



## SugaryCharm (Mar 8, 2013)

Eagle said:


> I love her 5 star stall!


Thanks Renee! It was between 108 and 115 degrees the week we put the stalls in...my hubby thought I was trying to kill him! Charm's digs were actually intended for a big horse but she can at least see over the front and side walls. I don't think Charm cared for it at first (she was on full pasture when I bought her), but I think she has come to like it. She and my big mare both lie down *every* night in their stalls...my big mare can be quite the terror if she misses her nighttime sleep!


----------



## SugaryCharm (Mar 8, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Can't ask for more than that -- or she might rebel !!


I would *not* want that! In fact, now I am actually hoping that she will hold on another week, as I will have to be gone a few days for work!






She will have my hubby and our neighbors watching her, and he'll be sending me pictures so I can help keep an eye on her progress. And of course he has vet numbers on hand as well, but I am still beyond nervous, plus I just really don't want to miss the event even if it goes smoothly! My hair is thin to start with, but I think I'll be losing a few more hairs over miss Charm before all is said and done!





Will get some more pictures Sunday...


----------



## SugaryCharm (Mar 10, 2013)

Here are today's pictures



She has me a little nervous...looking a little more "relaxed" behind to me. What do you think?


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Mar 10, 2013)

Lovely girl!


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 10, 2013)

She is tied with Jewel in udder development. Slow progress.


----------



## SugaryCharm (Mar 20, 2013)

'Slow and steady' seems to be just Charm's style



Not only did she hold on while I had to be away last week (WHEW!), but she is still hanging in there and IMO not looking ready just yet. She is eating ravenously and her poos have been a bit softer, but she seems her normal happy self otherwise.






I have been taking advantage of the recent nice weather and am back to riding my big mare...prepping to _maybe_ show her next month, so at least I have a project to occupy my time while I'm waiting to see what Charm is hiding!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 20, 2013)

Progress is progress! Get your sleep on, so that you'll be ready for the "no sleep nights" to come! She's developing well.


----------



## SugaryCharm (Mar 23, 2013)

Looking closer tonight...what do you guys think? Of course, this weekend is forecast to be the worst weather of the month--mud/drizzle now and possible snow tonight/tomorrow. These girls pick the best times, LOL!


----------



## chandab (Mar 23, 2013)

Sounds about right, crappy weather = babies. We've had the worst, snowiest, coldest March is quite some time (especially considering how mild most of the rest of winter has been); and the cows are calving like crazy.


----------



## amystours (Mar 23, 2013)

What a very pretty udder!!!

<~~~~~jealous...


----------



## Eagle (Mar 24, 2013)

She is looking great, as soon as baby moves a bit forward and her nipples point down she will be good to go





Sending prayers for a safe and easy foaling





This could happen very fast so keep a close eye on her


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 24, 2013)

I think we are getting VERY close to the "not havng any sleep at night" stage!! Looking forward to a Happy Announcement very soon!





How's the colour inside her vulva - I would be watching closely for it to change.

Good luck and safe foaling.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 24, 2013)

Great progress



Should have a wee one soon. Ive never seen a Vulva melt away like that one!


----------



## SugaryCharm (Mar 24, 2013)

Yep--bad weather = baby--we had a filly last night! Sorry I did not make it to post sooner. When I checked on Charm at 8:30 she was starting to express milk so I figured she was close...well when I went back out 45 min later she already had the foal partway out!



When this girl decides she's ready, she means _right now_!! LOL. I was out monitoring them for the next 3 hours as the foal could not seem to find the "milk bar." Luckily Charm turned out to be a very patient momma and she is milking like a Holstein too. Both seem to be doing well now. Thank you all for your insight and help waiting out this pregnancy! Now taking input as to what color you think she will be?


----------



## Eagle (Mar 24, 2013)

Congratulations



She is adorable





Was it a normal birth or did you have to help? come on we want all the info



Also it helps the other newbies.

As to her colour, it is gorgeous, I think she will go dark like mum but I am NO expert on colours so the others will help on that one .

Again CONGRATS


----------



## happy appy (Mar 24, 2013)

Congrats! What a beauty!


----------



## lexischase (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes do share how the birth went! She is so adorable, mom and foal look wonderful! Congratulations


----------



## SugaryCharm (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks all! It was a normal presentation. This baby came out like greased lightning!! When I arrived on the scene, the baby's head and front feet were out, still in the sac, so I entered the stall quietly and set down my foaling kit...right away the rest of the foal came _whooshing_ out and Charm immediately stood up, breaking the cord. Bag was not tough to break. Charm talked to the baby while I dried her off and doctored her navel stump. It took baby about 25 minutes to stand. Afterbirth was passed about an hour following the birth. We had to be careful because Charm kept trying to paw the baby before she got up.



Then Charm was giving her little bites all over trying to stimulate her to get up. Charm was being very still for her but baby could not seem to find the right neighborhood to nurse as instead of pointing her muzzle _up_, she was pointing it _down_ trying to suck on Charm's legs. I ended up taking some milk from Charm (she was an angel about this) and feeding it to baby to get her going. By morning, they had figured it out.





Now I am hoping it will warm up so the pair can go out. We got snow last night and this morning, and last I checked it was effectively 23 degrees outside, ugh! But I think it is supposed to at least get in the 40s today or tomorrow.


----------



## Liz k (Mar 24, 2013)

CONGRATS on a beautiful filly, charm looks to be a good mom.




can't wait for more pics..lol


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh she's just gorgeous!! What a cute little lady!! Well done Charm and many Congratulations to you!








So glad it was an easy and straightforward delivery, but it just goes to show to others how quickly these foals can be born between checks - even my checks every 20 minutes almost produced some near misses!!

Hope the weather improves for you soon so Charm and her new daughter can go outside - and we can get some outside pictures!!

Again, many many congratulations - a fabulous and successful outcome to the 'long wait'!


----------



## chandab (Mar 24, 2013)

Congrats! what an adorable little filly.


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 24, 2013)

Congrats on your adorable filly. Good job with helping her find the milk bar!!!


----------



## crisco41 (Mar 24, 2013)

oh congrads. What a cutie!! Glad all is well . Hoping you have set fate on a run of fillies. She surely is a cute lil thang


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 24, 2013)

congrats what a pretty little girl. So glad all went well

not sure of color maybe outside pics will help


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 24, 2013)

What a gorgeous baby!! Congrats on your new filly.

Glad it all went well. Wasn't it neat to experience at aleast part of the birth?? That's really cool. Hope to be able to do that with some of mine...

As to color - is her dam (Charm?) a black? The filly looks like my siver dapple babies do at birth. The only black foals (pintos) that I've had, have been coal black with "blue" highlites to their coats... I've heard that black foals can be a "gun metal grey" at birth, but.... Do you know the color of her sire? (I'm off to read the beginning of your thread and see what I may have missed)


----------



## cilla (Mar 24, 2013)

Congrats. I am new on hear and was just reading your posts it was great to read charms story with such a lovely happy ending. Bveautyful filly.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh how adorable, congratulations on your new filly.


----------



## countrymini (Mar 24, 2013)

Congratulations!!!! I''m off to tell Sweety what a good girl Charm has been


----------



## Jade10 (Mar 24, 2013)

Congratulations she is adorable


----------



## Danielleee (Mar 24, 2013)

Congrats on baby!!!!


----------



## cassie (Mar 24, 2013)

congrats on your new little one she is adorable! I'm thinking maybe silver bay as well... though not sure daddy's colour some outside piccies will help if its warm enough for your new little one to go out



have you thought of a name for her yet?


----------



## spindleberry (Mar 24, 2013)

She's adorable! Congrats!!


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 24, 2013)

Congratulations on a beautiful little filly!! So exciting



!!


----------



## blazingstarranch (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow, what a wonderful filly! So glad that things went to well for Charm, that's what we all dream of, every time. Congratulations!!!


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh so very excited about your little filly! Congratulations. I am quite sure Jewel is right behind your Charm. Her udder is almost as big as your gal before she foaled. Wonderful news! So very special. Just loved seeing the mamma with her little baby.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 24, 2013)

SO, SO AWESOME!!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Whispering_Pines (Mar 24, 2013)

Congratulations! Beautiful!


----------



## SugaryCharm (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you all for the well wishes



I think we are going to call her Willow. Charm is a dark bay...Willow's sire is a mystery, but I guess he was at least reasonably handsome!



Willow seems almost a lavender color with silvery mane--whatever color she is, I like it!



I wish I knew how long her gestation was, because Willow's mane and tail seem overly long for a newborn...her mane already lays to one side in little ringlets!

I hadn't really planned to have any foals, but I couldn't resist buying Charm



. I'm not having any more of them; I worry too much! I know it's normal for them to sleep quite a bit during the first few days, but I struggle against worrying Willow is sleeping_ too _much and that she is not sure enough on her feet for her age. She nurses, has a normal temperature and orange-ish, normal consistency poo, and toddles around a bit but she does not seem quite steady on her feet yet. Last night she looked like she was trying to hold her back legs up while she walked--hard to describe--kind of shuffling in the back. I also thought her back fetlocks seemed warm/puffy compared to her front legs so I was worried about possible infection, but this morning her hind legs felt cooler than her fronts so I think that must be in my head. In spite of her being in a protected area out of the wind, she still shivers sometimes



I think I am just being a crazy obsessive mama after too much reading about all the things that can go wrong!






Just figured I would vent a little worry here. Hoping to put the pair out today so they can get some sunshine...maybe take some pictures outside!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes I agree with Diane, all sounds normal. we all worry about our newborns, so don't be afraid to ask any question that pops into your head.




We really would like a video of her of her first outing


----------



## lexischase (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes new photos and a video would be awesome! I wish all mares could have a delivery like Charm did. Quick, easy, with healthy mama and foal.


----------



## SugaryCharm (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you ladies for the reassurance!



I have a doggie blanket that seems to help, I was just afraid to leave it on too long as the belly part of it is solid (but there _is_ room for air to get to her navel). I wish I could post a video of her first turnout, I think she is going to be fun to watch! But, unfortunately, we are on crummy limited internet service because that's all we can get out here, so I can't do video.



But I will take some pictures!


----------



## SugaryCharm (Mar 25, 2013)

First turnout was so much fun today!



I couldn't get the little poot to follow Charm (currently no attached turnout available--I have to lead Charm about 100 feet to her turnout area) but didn't want to stress them by taking them separately--and I had no one around to help--so I scooped Willow up and carried her while leading Charm. Try _that_ with a stock horse foal! LOL. Not that I plan to make a habit of that; at the time it just seemed the easiest way for all involved. Charm was in total "mama mode" and did more running than Willow trying to keep Willow away from the fenceline and my BH on the other side of said fenceline.

Willow has an almost lavender hue to me in natural light. Here are a few pics


----------



## Eagle (Mar 25, 2013)

ahhhhh thank you for capturing the moment



they look great


----------



## cassie (Mar 25, 2013)

sooo cute! thanks for the pics



just adorable


----------



## lexischase (Mar 25, 2013)

Soooo cute!!


----------



## countrymini (Mar 25, 2013)

aw she looks so tiny next to mum. Total cuteness!!!!!!


----------



## SugaryCharm (Apr 6, 2013)

Just had another question now that Willow is 2 weeks old. She seems a very normal, spunky baby--running and playing and having lots of fun during her turnout time (currently roughly 12 hours turnout + 12 hours stalled (11' x 12' stall). Her front legs have straightened up quite a bit since she was born but she is not as upright in her hind legs as I would have expected her to be by now--when she nurses or when she tries to use her stay mechanism, her hind toes often point up off the ground--*is this common in mini foals, and is it anything to be concerned over? At what age do you guys start rasping foals' feet (for corrective purposes or just maintenance-wise?).*

I actually took these pictures to show my mom the halter I made Willow (I bought the smallest mini foal halter I could find, but it was still big enough to fall off, so I made my own), but you might be able to get an idea about her hind legs from these. (I do _not_ leave the halter on her, this was just for the pictures--I just handle her a few minutes each day teaching basic lessons and she gets the rest of the day to just be a baby.



Not sure I will even do any real leading lessons until the "regular" halter I bought fits, as I'm not sure that I'm keen on using a rope halter on such a tiny baby) Anyway, back to legs/feet...I can try to get a photo of just her hoof and leg if needed.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes, I can see what you mean in the last pic. I has one like that last year so my farrier trimmed him a bit, he was about 2-3 weeks old. As he grew he got straighter but her just needed a little more attention than the others.

I love her little halter


----------

